# Music files won't go to music player



## Samananda108 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I copied some music from my ubuntu operating system laptop to my samsung galaxy tab and they won't go into the music player. They are in the music files folder and will play one at a time from there but they don't come up on the player like all the other music I have copied from other computers and downloaded from the internet. Any help?


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

What file type are they? If they're a less common type, your music app might not support them. If that's the case, search the market for an app that does.


----------



## bulldog500 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the same problem as Samananda108 tried to load mp3 files into a Galaxy player3.6 and will not go to the music player. The files are in the device under the files music folder section but when I start the music player nothing shows up. The individual files will play OK. Called Samsung and the tech was at a lost!!?? 
Purchased this as a music player and cannot set up a play list !
Any help with this would be appreciated


----------

